# Tarjeta de memoria



## Clau (Apr 26, 2020)

Compre un murano platinum 2018. Y no traía su tarjeta . Le compré otra que al parecer era compatible pero no funciona . Que hago ????


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Clau said:


> Compre un murano platinum 2018. Y no traía su tarjeta . Le compré otra que al parecer era compatible pero no funciona . Que hago ????


¿A qué tarjeta te refieres? Por casualidad es un FOB; Si es así, si compra un nuevo FOB, debe ser registrado por un concesionario Nissan para que su ECU lo reconozca.


----------



## Clau (Apr 26, 2020)

Buenas... me refiero a la sincard. La cual sirve para el map.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Es mejor ir a un concesionario Nissan para obtener esa información.


----------

